# anybody got a Circle y alabama trail gaiter ?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Anybody got a Circle Y, Alabama trail gaiter flex 2 ? or one of the other trail gaiter saddles ? 
What size shape gullet size horse are you using it on ? do you like it ? mainly looking for good sized male riders.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have this saddle: Circle Y Flex2 Kentucky Trail Saddle Reg - Statelinetack.com

I got the 17 inch saddle. Regular width.

It fits me great. My legs are long. I wear a 34 inch inseam pant. Even if you are taller than me, chances are your legs are not longer. 

Criticisms that I have are:

1. It is a tad narrow for my horse. It is fine no more than I ride, but if I were to ride like you do, it might cause problems. She is an Arab, but she is wide.

2. It is pretty straight up in the front. Now that I am used to it, it is very comfortable. 

I put covered stirrups on it. It weighs about 24 pounds.


----------



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

Celeste said:


> I have this saddle: Circle Y Flex2 Kentucky Trail Saddle Reg - Statelinetack.com
> 
> I got the 17 inch saddle. Regular width.
> 
> ...


They offer it in a wide tree - why didn't you get it if you have a wide Arab?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

TackJack said:


> They offer it in a wide tree - why didn't you get it if you have a wide Arab?


Good question. The horse has gotten fatter. It probably will fit her better once I work some of the fat off of her.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeh I messed with that one, found it to be very uncomfortable, not sure if it was the A fork tree or it was just narrow or shaped wrong for me.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

That is interesting that it was uncomfortable to you because it is probably the most comfortable saddle that I ever rode in. I guess we must be put together a bit differently.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you talking trail saddle or trail gaited saddle? There is a difference.


----------

